# Please tell me there is someone out there that remembers these dudes...



## medicineman (24 Feb 2007)

Found this for fans of early 80's Canadian bands: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHRfyG48yn4.

Enjoy.

MM


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2007)

Switchin' to gliiiiiiiiide of course I do!!

MM,

Thanks for re-enforcing the fact that I am getting OLD!!  
Ahhh the memories!!

Vern


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2007)

So that reminded me of another early 80s tune that I loved...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsJHtzdvfKg

Gotta love Carole Pope!!  ;D


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2007)

You're very welcome Vern - happens to be one of my top 10 favorite songs.  You'd be surprised how many people don't seem to have heard of The Kings.

MM


----------



## orange.paint (24 Feb 2007)

Grade 2 dances!


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2007)

More like Grade 6/7 for me...

MM


----------



## beach_bum (24 Feb 2007)

LOL  I remember both songs.  Though when that second video started...my immediate thoughts went to the Rocky Horror Picture Show!   ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Feb 2007)

closer to newly minted Cpl for me...


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2007)

Hmmm I'm thinking now. MM you have me searching youtube like crazy.

A few more Canuk ones that I can think of from the era:

Toronto, Headpins, Luba, Aldo Nova, Parachute Club, Platinum Blonde, Screaming Trees, Prism, Helix, Harlequin, Saga, Chilliwack, Foreigner.

Oh yeah...and the boys in the bright white sportscar. Can't forget them!!


----------



## Donut (24 Feb 2007)

Curse you Vern, I need to be studying, not looking for videos like 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tdF6ziim7E


----------



## 9nr Domestic (24 Feb 2007)

I have both Toronto and Luba on my ipod. Good music.


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2007)

Damn,

The Payolas, Tears for Fears, Men Without Hats...and on and on and on and...that beat goes on.

Classic FGTH here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPLrXFw76Qg


----------



## SoF (24 Feb 2007)

Ewwwwwww old people music ;D That song must have been before Synthesizers swept away much of the 80s music. Thanks for the trip down memory lane MM, or rather before my memories.


----------



## old medic (24 Feb 2007)

Sherry Kean
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C29rKXhEo4

Spoons
Romantic Traffic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vubMfPh7URs
Tell No Lies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io9is64uRb8
Old Emotions
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o68K3xsL56k
Nova Heart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44hcHauOTe8


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2007)

Vern - Hoeymoon Suite is playing here in Borden in early March, while we're thinking of "Old people music".

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2007)

The Box, where Sass Jordan got her start!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gJS0BaHE7E

And how about Glass Tiger?? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBqnA-5Lm3g

How about acid wash jeans and leg warmers???  ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Feb 2007)

The Kings are still making music....
http://www.bullseyecanada.com/

and of course one of the best websites ever.
http://www.canadianbands.com/

and I have the new Fist CD, 'Bolted Door"..............it rocks huge.
http://www.myofist.com/

Bruce [lover of Canadian music since.....well, a long time]


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2007)

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> Curse you Vern, I need to be studying, not looking for videos like
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tdF6ziim7E



OMG - music to hang yourslf by!!.  All that's missing is a runaway dog and a stolen pickup  ;D.

MM


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> The Kings are still making music....
> http://www.bullseyecanada.com/
> 
> and of course one of the best websites ever.
> ...



Bruce - they have their own website - http://www.thekingsarehere.com/ and apparently have a new album and youtube had a video off that as well - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48dazEOfRjk.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2007)

Okay, here's the ultimate 80's videos from England: Band Aid - Do They Know It's Christmas? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jEnTSQStGE
and from Canada: Northern Lights - Tears Are Not Enough  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sffvr99W4gM

Can you imagine seeing Sting or Bono on stage with Bananarama??


----------



## Bigmac (24 Feb 2007)

Wow, haven't heard these tunes for quite a long time! The 80's were my era of music.

You must include my two favorite bar bands of the 80's:

Doug and the Slugs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwwPmNWQfIY

George Thorogood and the Destroyers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8VlcbndXdM&mode=related&search=


----------



## niner domestic (24 Feb 2007)

I remember the Live Aid concert at Wembley Stadium, that was an amazing show (the one where Phil Collins jumped on the Concord after his performance and flew to Philly to perform at their Live Aid the same day).

Funny how Joanie M and Neil Young haven't changed at all...but I am reminded how bad the shoulder pad thing was...


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Feb 2007)

In the 1980s I thought that Phil Collins was a poser, and I still do.

The "80's" bands that I listened to included the following:
The Cult
Iron Maiden
Voi Void
Venom
The Mission
The Dead Kennedys


So, as you can see, very few synthesizers.  Note that Motley Crew, Guns N Roses and other "poser" bands aren't included, though Metallica does get mentioned the odd time.


"Bang your Head" somewhere else, poser, it's time for VENOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ROCK ON!


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2007)

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> In the 1980s I thought that Phil Collins was a poser, and I still do.



How so?? I have always liked Phil Collins, with Genesis or without.  I always thought that he (and Peter Gabriel before him) attributed to the success of that band.  After all, who went on to have successful solo careers?

I was never really into head banging music.  Quiet Riot was about as far as that went.  :  Wow, that's almost embarrassing to say!!!


----------



## DirtyDog (24 Feb 2007)

Who remembers "The Rodeo Song" by Showdown?

I still listen to it on regular basis.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2007)

Well it's forty below and I don't give a f**k, got a heater in my truck and it's off to the rodeo!!  ;D
Almost forgot that one!!!


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Feb 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well it's forty below and I don't give a f**k, got a heater in my truck and it's off to the rodeo!!  ;D
> Almost forgot that one!!!



Hated it then, hate it now.  In the Chilliwack JRC the 935s would load about a jillion quarters into the jukebox and play that crap over and over and over and over and ove...That one and Eddie Rabbit "driving My Life Away", AAAAAARRRGGGGGHH!!  We went through a couple of music machines in those days.


----------



## rmacqueen (24 Feb 2007)

A much over looked Canadian band from the late 70' was Goddo.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb2ddcSDC0A

And of course, who can forget Teenage Head (saw them at Ontario Place) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZI6v8Z6Q6E

My favourite has always been Triumph http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVtsKuj22vQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja5DIOiYJiw  Rik Emmett had to be one of the best guitarist going, just listen to his accoustic numbers.  

Just to date myself, I remember seeing Helix in bar in Toronto where they were going from table to table trying to sell the records (remember those big round things?)


----------



## navymich (24 Feb 2007)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Just to date myself, I remember seeing Helix in bar in Toronto where they were going from table to table trying to sell the records (remember those big round things?)



Records?  Oh right.  That's what you started buying to update your 8track collection, wasn't it macqueen??  ;D


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2007)

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> In the 1980s I thought that Phil Collins was a poser, and I still do.
> 
> The "80's" bands that I listened to included the following:
> The Cult
> ...



Remember 39C's redneck noise - I remember the boss asking if it was OK to put Ozzy on - I thanked him profusely.

MM


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Feb 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Remember 39C's redneck noise - I remember the boss asking if it was OK to put Ozzy on - I thanked him profusely.
> 
> MM


Yes, I shall never forget 39C's "music".  One good thing about 39: Judas Priest was in his repetoire!


----------



## DirtyDog (24 Feb 2007)

I remember staying up way past my bedtime to watch "Good Rockin' Tonight" on CBC, I think?

I definitely remeber Terry David Mulligan being the host at some point.

Man, those were the days ,before cable or sat.  I really appreciated seeing those videos.  I remember Twisted Sister's "Wer're Not Gonna Take It" being one of my faves.


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2007)

See now Hauptman,

I would have taken you for Twisted Sister fan, the Dead Kennedy's would have been at the bottom of my list for you.

You have managed to shock me (and that does not come easy)....one of my favourite sayings as per my yearbook..."I'm not too drunk...."

 ;D

Then there was also that Metal Queen Lee Aaron. And I distinctly recall her and Guns & Roses trying to sell albums at the Misty Moon. I probably was too drunk that night!!


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Feb 2007)

Twisted Sister?  Those lipstick and makeup wearing goons?  They had promise; however, they failed to meet the standard.
Some even "older" bands:
Motorhead
Discharge
Iggy Stooge and the Stooges (yes, that "Iggy" who bacame "Iggy Pop")
Black Sabbath

The best?  You gotta love The Rolling Stones: I'm talking the 1968-1972 "time zone" with honourable mention to 1978-1981, 1964-1966 (1967 is right out to lunch!), as well as 1993-current.

1968's Beggar's Banquet, 1969's Let it Bleed, 1970's Get yer Ya-Ya's out, 1971's Sticky Fingers and 1972's Exile on Main Street were without a doubt the best run by any band, bar none, starting with that famous single "Jumpin' Jack Flash" and ending with "Tumblin' Dice", "Happy", "Shine a Light" and "Loving Cup".

Ron Wood should go back to playing Gee-Tar for Rod "The Bod" Stewart and Mick Taylor should get his head out of his arse and get back up on that stage!

(Those other years were "ok", but Brian Jones, though talented, was a liability, and Ron Wood, though competent, is no Mick Taylor, though Ronnie does go well with Keith)


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> You have managed to shock me (and that does not come easy)....one of my favourite sayings as per my yearbook..."I'm not too drunk...."



"....now listen kid....you're outta luck....I'm rolling down the stairs too drunk...."


----------



## mistyqueen (24 Feb 2007)

The Box, Platinum Blonde my first concert on my own without parents when I was 14. 

British - Howard Jone, Nik Kershaw , ABC, Level 42

NZ - Crowded House


----------



## mistyqueen (24 Feb 2007)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> I remember staying up way past my bedtime to watch "Good Rockin' Tonight" on CBC, I think?
> 
> I definitely remeber Terry David Mulligan being the host at some point.
> 
> Man, those were the days ,before cable or sat.  I really appreciated seeing those videos.  I remember Twisted Sister's "Wer're Not Gonna Take It" being one of my faves.



Hey I stayed up passed my bedtime to watch Good rocking tonight on CBC too. Yes Tery was the first host then another guy too over. They also have a Tv Video hits pon Friday afternoons. 

Men with out hats was my fav, and Dead or Alive "you spin me round like a record." 

 I remember dancing in my livingroom to the videos and AIR BANDS!  I was born in 1970 so there I dated myself I'm 37 now.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Feb 2007)

mistyqueen said:
			
		

> Hey i did that too.  I remember dancing in my livingroom to the videos and AIR BANDS!  I was in 1970 so there i dated myself I'm 37 now.


Young pup!


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2007)

Man have I ever opened a can of worms...

MM


----------



## DirtyDog (24 Feb 2007)

mistyqueen said:
			
		

> Hey I stayed up passed my bedtime to watch Good rocking tonight on CBC too. Yes Tery was the first host then another guy too over. They also have a Tv Video hits pon Friday afternoons.
> 
> Men with out hats was my fav, and Dead or Alive "you spin me round like a record."
> 
> I remember dancing in my livingroom to the videos and AIR BANDS!  I was born in 1970 so there I dated myself I'm 37 now.



I was just a wee lad watching it, being born in '77.


----------



## mistyqueen (24 Feb 2007)

I don't look 37 either, I'm proud of that.  ;D

you tube is awesome. 

thanks for sharing all the great videos. 

hey do you remember this tunes: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8f6z3fWI2U     La Style 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEFhZDfC8CQ  KLF


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2007)

mistyqueen said:
			
		

> Not just AIR BANDS, but HAIR BANDS  :warstory:.
> 
> MM


----------



## mistyqueen (24 Feb 2007)

I remember the Big hair bands. My brother loved AC/DC, Iron maiden, Motley Crue , Prism, Cheap Trick, OZZY, Black Sabbath

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVWmJaWzcfE

This song's beginning used to freak me out the weird voice Ozzy does when he says I am IRONMAN. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z3JW_1ii48

oh and the Motely Crue song "shout at the devil"

There was one by iron maiden that was creepy.


----------



## TN2IC (24 Feb 2007)

Iron Maiden = God


----------



## exgunnertdo (24 Feb 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> and from Canada: Northern Lights - Tears Are Not Enough  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sffvr99W4gM



Ah yes, Northern Lights.  My Gr 9 basketball team went on an exchange visit from Wpg to Woodstock NB (1985?).  Changing planes in TO, we saw Corey Hart on his way to the recording session.  Imagine our poor coach trying to control a bunch of 14 -yr-old girls screaming and following him through the terminal!!!  My friend even made it onto the National jumping up and down screaming!

Thanks for the memories....


----------



## 284_226 (24 Feb 2007)

Wow, what a great thread...gotta agree with Triumph, who I saw in Halifax in 1987.  A couple years ago, they released the Halifax concert on DVD - talk about bringing back memories.

Anyone from Halifax in the mid to late '80s will remember these:
Lee Aaron - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_UUn1Zp1M4
David Wilcox - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsQRNbNCQdw
Doug & The Slugs - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwwPmNWQfIY
Nazareth - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJ66UO-iKpc (edit - Dan McCafferty played the bagpipes during "Hair of the Dog" at the Misty Moon concert as well as in this video!)


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Feb 2007)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> A much over looked Canadian band from the late 70' was Goddo.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb2ddcSDC0A
> 
> And of course, who can forget Teenage Head (saw them at Ontario Place) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZI6v8Z6Q6E



Teenage Head- still playin'
http://www.teenagehead.ca/

..and Goddo still get together but Greg Godivitz is much more fun in the cover band " The Carpet Frogs"
http://www.thecarpetfrogs.com/
'Frog Curry' is a great CD also.....


----------



## Franko (24 Feb 2007)

Hmmmm walking back in memory lane.

Junior high....wow.

Regards


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Hmmmm walking back in memory lane.
> 
> Junior high....wow.



Junior High?? Holy crap!! I am old!!  :crybaby:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Feb 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Hmmmm walking back in memory lane.
> 
> Junior high....wow.
> 
> Regards



Nope,..DJ'ing at the Embassy tavern in Pembroke for bands like Fist, Bombay, [Peter Fredette's side band], Metagenisis, [local, have an album called 'She Gets What She Wants with a local Ottawa Valley hit called 'Calabogie Saturday Night ], Les Emerson's [from 5 Man Electrical Band] band.........good times.


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2007)

The Five Man Electrical Band - that's going back a couple of decades...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Qxa_I_GGe8k and http://www.fivemanelectricalband.ca/

I know it's not "Signs", but hey.

MM


----------



## gnplummer421 (24 Feb 2007)

Wow, that sent me down memory lane, had to pull out my photo album.

The Centennial Club in Lahr July 1989 "Tom Cochrane and Red Rider" and the after party at the "Zum Tavern"

The Centennial club in Lahr Jan 1990 "Saga" and after party at "Zum Tavern"

  "                 "             "     Jun 1990 "Lambert and James" and McLean and Maclean"

Not early 80's but close.

What a tour! I just remembered where I left my braincells  ;D


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2007)

And who could forget these freaks of nature?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=d54UU-fPIsY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dU3H1Um4Ju4

MM


----------



## NCRCrow (24 Feb 2007)

I remember Metagenesis, that is to weird. I used to watch them at the Embassy and the Northwood among other things.

Whitey used to run the Embassy with some big bald dude ex-airborne type.

Then off to Copperfields looking for luv!!

Now that's back in the day!!!!!


----------



## dangerboy (24 Feb 2007)

Tess

This one is for you:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhzsxEC-psA
How many times did we force you to listen to this album.


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2007)

Hmm,

Tonight I've hit upon:

The Thompson Twins
Nena Hagen
Eria Fashin
& Kylie Minogue (with her 80s one-hit wonder "The Locomotion")
A Flock of Seagulls
Devo
Oran Juice Jones
Culture Club
and of course, Dire Straights


----------



## gnplummer421 (24 Feb 2007)

Dire Straits, love em, also Mark Knofler solo stuff.


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2007)

Oh God no - not Culture Club.  Must...press...hot...iron...to...face...to...dull...pain...

So how is Girl George these days anyways?

MM


----------



## Roy Harding (25 Feb 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Oh God no - not Culture Club.  Must...press...hot...iron...to...face...to...dull...pain...
> 
> So how is Girl George these days anyways?
> 
> MM



When I was in Banja Luka in 00/01 Boy George came on a concert for the troops.  A young Canadian Captain (forgive me - I can't remember his name) was assigned as Boy George's escort.  I ended up being invited for breakfast with Boy George and crew - a most amusing meal, watching the superstar hit upon the young stud - who had only the vaguest of ideas of what was going on!!


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2007)

gnplummer421 said:
			
		

> Dire Straits, love em, also Mark Knofler solo stuff.



_Love_ Dire Straits!!! 

His brother, David Knopfler, is a singer, too and sounds a lot like Mark!


----------



## Long in the tooth (25 Feb 2007)

This all sounds what I call 'Cyprus Music', wasn't sure if it was current or European until we got home.  Rick Astley.... wow


----------



## zipperhead_cop (25 Feb 2007)

I think if I dug far enough into my forgotten crap pile, I could find my Max Webster Universal Juvenilles concert t-shirt from when they played at Ontario Place.


----------



## SprCForr (25 Feb 2007)

Kat: Many a jukebox temporarily died at the hands of an English (either) or Whiffen!  ;D

Anyone remember Matt Minglewood?


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2007)

Matt Minglewood!! Got to wear his hat at the Odeon in Halifax.....I was underage for drinking. (shhhh don't tell!!)


----------



## armyvern (25 Feb 2007)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> Kat: Many a jukebox temporarily died at the hands of an English (either) or Whiffen!  ;D
> 
> Anyone remember Matt Minglewood?



Of course!!

He actually played in Charlottetown last night as part of his 50th birthday (egads!!) celebrations.


----------



## Danjanou (25 Feb 2007)

SoF said:
			
		

> Ewwwwwww old people music ;D That song must have been before Synthesizers swept away much of the 80s music. Thanks for the trip down memory lane MM, or rather before my memories.



Kill the heretic ;D

Oh yeah the 80’s music and my military career go hand in hand. I’m sure Carol Pope got me through Junior NCO Course.Seems to me I remember listening to half the stuff here in the shacks (on cassettes) or Saturday nights partying away pay cheques in my misspent youth. Hmmm maybe it wasn’t the mess tins that killed all my brain cells.

There was something about the beginning of the music video era, with the elaborate mini stories. Now where did I put my Don Johnson white jacket?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJR8lkE5fQo&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4SOnBDe7qs&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrZBD-03deA&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBqnA-5Lm3g&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-JhtQYaKOM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzewzc4sp1Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVIFVUX6nSM


And somehow appropriate for this site
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai6PlftGOIM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=092xX85roR4

And finally
http://agricultureclub.ca/video/rodeo.html


Damn there’s a Sunday afternoon I was supposed to be doing something for the wife all shot to hell….  :-[


----------



## sigpig (25 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> He actually played in Charlottetown last night as part of his 50th birthday (egads!!) celebrations.



Minglewood is only 50?!?!     That means he's only 7 years older than me. He must have had a pretty hard life because when I was younger listening to him it seemed like he was 20 years older than me.

Thanks all for the fantastic walk down my music memory lane.


----------



## medicineman (25 Feb 2007)

Here's another bunch of ones I ran into from the Hooters:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DOoU_0PAKoI

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xuvXI6dpm94

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2XGu1Xdgozw

And for all those Mike Myers fans:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=B4_ozlOQ5Cw&mode=related&search=

MM


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Feb 2007)

Course this guy doesn't like anything Canadian it seems....
http://www.craptastic.com/cancon/


----------



## Danjanou (25 Feb 2007)

Oh well the laundry and a trip to Canadian Tire can wait, I’d rather spend the day strolling down memory lane.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9SGkWIEdHtk

http://youtube.com/watch?v=j0ns8t9iQck

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0emlgzeqEGs

http://youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eVmsB9mX0rc

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yPLrXFw76Qg

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lFtfSpn7PNU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-lmDzpuK4U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4ditCW2TiA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnFduCehps8  (ok technically 1979)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfCC8K5q6hw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5In4747n9YU

And Bruce screw him, how can any Canadian diss both Stan Rogers and Stompin Tom? ???


----------



## 284_226 (25 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> He actually played in Charlottetown last night as part of his 50th birthday (egads!!) celebrations.



Minglewood is actually 60, not 50.  They're playing a special celebrating his birthday on HAL-FM in Halifax right now...


----------



## mistyqueen (25 Feb 2007)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Tess
> 
> This one is for you:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhzsxEC-psA
> How many times did we force you to listen to this album.



I love Depeche Mode - people are People, Sinal Tap yep weird but funny.  Ahhh the memories this is such a fun thread thanks everyone.


----------



## mistyqueen (25 Feb 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Kill the heretic ;D
> 
> Oh yeah the 80’s music and my military career go hand in hand. I’m sure Carol Pope got me through Junior NCO Course.Seems to me I remember listening to half the stuff here in the shacks (on cassettes) or Saturday nights partying away pay cheques in my misspent youth. Hmmm maybe it wasn’t the mess tins that killed all my brain cells.
> 
> ...



Oh my Gawd those are awesome I  remember those. I get my nickname from the Glass Tiger Song "The Thin Red Line". 

Lee AARON I was in my early 20's when she was big.


----------



## mistyqueen (25 Feb 2007)

Remember these guys: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ra1JknyQ7dw&mode=related&search=

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sZfZyB4spnU

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qfX74nNwW3I&mode=related&search=


----------



## medicineman (25 Feb 2007)

These guys are playing here in Borden in a week or so:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KBRVFrBlQs0

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nJBxxDSmXEA

MM


----------



## armyvern (25 Feb 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Now where did I put my Don Johnson white jacket?



Check the Guelph get together thread for picture proof. Bruce stole it!!


----------



## mistyqueen (26 Feb 2007)

I went to Honeymoon Suite at the Lower ranks Mess at CFB Esquimalt in the 90's. 

I love song for working out.  Warning Rounchy Videos I had no IDEA! I just like the music!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJS9zupQuG8   Get ready to bounce. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wcaPwTUCRg&mode=related&search=

I'm such a GEEK Star Trekking by the FIRM 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GA1zCH0tvc


----------



## rmacqueen (26 Feb 2007)

Man, remember spinning a lot of these at the Coriano and a certain after hours club at a friends house in Pembroke in the early 80's.


----------



## Edward Campbell (26 Feb 2007)

The '90s!?!  The '80s!?!

Don't you remember real music done by Canadian bands, from, say, the '50s?

Sh-Boom by the Crew Cuts!

That was about the time Rock and Roll really got started - _Rock Around the Clock_ (Bill Haley/Comets) was, I guess, the first big RR hit - followed shortly by Little Richard's _Tutti Frutti_, after which, _pace_ Jerry Lee Lewis, popular music began a long decline into noise.


----------



## niner domestic (26 Feb 2007)

I was living in the uk in the early 80s so I only have memories of UK/european bands and the odd US band that made it onto Top of the Pops:

The Pretenders - Brass in Pockets
The Jam 
Ted Nugent
Kate Bush - Babooshka
Elvis Costello  - I Can't Stand Up For Falling Down, New Amsterdam
Grace Jones - Private Life
The Police - 
David Bowie (loved his Serious Moonlight and Glass Spider concerts) - Ashes To Ashes
Adam and the Ants - Kings of the Wild Frontier
Pink Floyd - Brick in the Wall
Ian Dury - I Want To Be Straight
Thin Lizzy - Killer On The Loose
Tom Petty
Bob Marley
The Vapours 
Chick Corea
Split Endz (a NZ band)
The Clash
Motorhead


----------



## gnplummer421 (26 Feb 2007)

Hey Macqueen, talk about the Coriano club, wow that brings back sooo many memories, remember sexy sue?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Feb 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> These guys are playing here in Borden in a week or so:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=KBRVFrBlQs0
> 
> ...



Nothing said 80's rocker like a mullet and a head band   ;D


----------



## medicineman (26 Feb 2007)

And these guys will be here in April.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wGsl0IXPZGI

MM


----------



## Franko (27 Feb 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> And these guys will be here in April.



Toasted.....nicely toasted.

Regards


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Gotta love Carole Pope!!  ;D



Highschool Confidential!

I seen this band live at a caberet at Hanbidge Hall, Centre of the Arts in Regina, c.1983. I was 24 yrs old. Lots of beer that night, and it did get out of hand. Why do I remember the year and location? Well met this hot blonde, ended up at her place, yet I can't remember her name, ha! Those were the days!

That song was a classic, and I have not heard it since pre 1995.

I wonder what happened to 'Ms' Pope???


Regards,

Wes


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2007)

Damn,

The ultimate posers of the 80s...

Milli Vanilli:
_Blame It On The Rain_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwrL9MV6jSk 
_Girl You Know It's True_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0qTOkUPlGk

The lawsuit add: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL6OJBXqeZE  >

Hmm Tonight's playlist:
Yes _Owner Of A Lonely Heart_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qooPczldqMo
Dexi's Mignight Runners  _Come On Eileen_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lkxf6kpgLM
John Waite  _I Ain't Missin' You_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMOTa66qlmA
Night Ranger  _Sister Christian_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMZPBu5H9k4
Fine Young Cannibals  _She Drives Me Crazy_   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWSMOfXo7CY
Doctor and the Medics  _Spirit in the Sky_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfmzGoSDduE

The ultimate Canadian parody of the classic 80s tune?? Hilarious!!  
Robin Sparkles  _Let's Go To The Mall_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mJAsgIIfNM

And for Tess:

Slade  _Run Run Away  _  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nfb1goiuxCs


----------



## proudnurse (27 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Check the Guelph get together thread for picture proof. Bruce stole it!!



Yes he did Vern! I knew that someday that "jacket" would come up in conversation sometime again!  

~Rebecca~


----------



## Franko (27 Feb 2007)

Holy crap.....this thread is great. 

Bringing back all kinds of memories....mostly of horrible girl / fashion choices.

Ahhh yes, acid washed jeans and parachute pants.

Regards


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Feb 2007)

Stars on 45 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQfZtJ2rrbc

Just played on the radio...... Lipps Inc, Funky Town http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUm6TCbEK0g


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2007)

Trio  _Da Da Da  _ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15YZUXL_ULU

Joe Dolce  _Shaddap You Face_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFacWGBJ_cs


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2007)

The Buggles  _Video Killed The Radio Star_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnWGWabxkKs

Sly Fox  _Lets Go All The Way_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsiPtvfdvDY

Rockwell  _Somebodys Watching me_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3jteZev-nY

Trans X  _Living On Video_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mIRbQk7VWk

Falco  _Rock me Amadeus_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNLFvZgrBTw   

Animotion  _Obsession_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yj5-ADICwHw 

Madness  _Our House_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIOHdC0x-Uo

Yellow  _Oh Yeah _  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgx0tCkSYfc

Wall Of Voodoo  _Mexican Radio_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT_0gPrzGA0

Falco  _Der Kommissar_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siF-kaxWR6E

Eddie Grant  _Electric Avenue_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtPk5IUbdH0

and of course there is:

DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince (before he moved to Bel Aire)
_
I think I can Beat Mike Tyson_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t9SCHLRDoY


----------



## Scott (27 Feb 2007)

Matt Minglewood is still going strong. Saw him live about a year ago, great show.

Seven pages and no one has mentioned Haywire?

http://www.headpins.net/ccr/roster/haywire.shtml


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2007)

Scott said:
			
		

> Seven pages and no one has mentioned Haywire?
> 
> http://www.headpins.net/ccr/roster/haywire.shtml



Hey!! Saw them last summer at one of the Molson Canadian Rocks Fests. Waaaaave Babies.


----------



## Scott (27 Feb 2007)

GOWAN!! My God, Larry, I apologize on behalf of the site...

A Criminal Mind is the first video I ever recall watching, it was played on a Saturday evening show on ASN, can't recall the name...

http://www.gowan.org/


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2007)

Too funny Scott. I saw Gowan open for Supertramp at the Aitken Centre in Fredericton in 85.

Oddly enough, the same place I watched Bryan Adams four times. The first two (circa 82/83) he opened for the Headpins and Toronto. Never again did I see him open for anybody!! 

It's a toss up for which was the first video I recall seeing. I think that it was this one though: 
The Go Gos  _Vacation_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITmlj28i9wk&mode=related&search=

Was the show you saw it on "The New Music Magazine" with Jeanne Beker as host?? She who went on to become an original Much Music VJ?


----------



## Scott (27 Feb 2007)

Good God, that is more than 20 years ago!

Some of the people here my age might remember Switchback with Stan "The Man" Johnson.


----------



## Franko (27 Feb 2007)

Scott said:
			
		

> GOWAN!! My God, Larry, I apologize on behalf of the site...
> 
> A Criminal Mind is the first video I ever recall watching, it was played on a Saturday evening show on ASN, can't recall the name...
> 
> http://www.gowan.org/



You sure it wasn't a Sunday morning show called Switchback hosted by Stan the man?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switchback_%28CBC%29


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (27 Feb 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> You sure it wasn't a Sunday morning show called Switchback hosted by Stan the man?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switchback_%28CBC%29



Good god, I hoped that had been forgotten about long ago...


----------



## Pea (27 Feb 2007)

Boy do I feel REALLY young!  :blotto: I don't recognize any of this.


----------



## Scott (27 Feb 2007)

Nope, Switchback was on in the mornings and I can't recall too many music videos...

The show I am thinking of was on Saturday evenings and on ASN, not the CBC. Vern may have nailed it with the title.

What the hell was the western show Terry David Mulligan was on?


----------



## Franko (27 Feb 2007)

The New Music?


----------



## AcornsRus (27 Feb 2007)

Are you thinking of Much West, with TDM?


----------



## AcornsRus (27 Feb 2007)

And two of the best bands to dissapear out of the 80's:

Chalk Circle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBL584cUMBc

Grapes of Wrath
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSQfDwKabN0


----------



## beach_bum (27 Feb 2007)

Boy, some of these songs are causing me to have flashbacks to high school dances!   ;D  Ah....the good ol' days when life was easy and simple.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Feb 2007)

Since this one was released in 1994, it's not strictly within the timelines of you _older_ folks...

Pretenders Night in my Veins

...but since the band was around in various forms (given the odd band-member overdose death) since the late '70s, it should still qualify. 

Besides, any song about Chrissie Hynde's appreciation of back alley and parking lot sex.... ;D


----------



## medicineman (27 Feb 2007)

Here's one I fortgot to post yesterday as being rather appropriate given the day:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=POl4vFp-5os

MM


----------



## mistyqueen (27 Feb 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Stars on 45 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQfZtJ2rrbc
> 
> Just played on the radio...... Lipps Inc, Funky Town http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUm6TCbEK0g



I used to have that Album Stars on 45.


----------



## mistyqueen (27 Feb 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MJE5cBGgTSU   I did this as a Air band when i was in grade 10. No I didn't have the hair but I loved this song. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fIBzbdo2LjU

I think I was grade 6 When this guys were starting to get big. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-recskrzunI


----------



## niner domestic (27 Feb 2007)

Anyone remember Kid Creole and the Coconuts?

or

Bow wow wow? 

or the even more annoying Sheena Easton?

( I want to personally thank the person who did the Band Aid ditty --- which will not leave my head now...2 days and counting...argghhhhhhh)


----------



## Groucho (27 Feb 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Anyone remember Kid Creole and the Coconuts?
> 
> or
> 
> ...



Just because Sheena Easton comes from Scotland  she is not annoying. Beside she is from the same town my Dad is form . Two miles from were I am now living. I think you cannae understand her  Jock accent


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Feb 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Anyone remember Kid Creole and the Coconuts?
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Niner D: You are indeed impressing me!  Annabella pumping out "I want candy" at the ripe old age of 15!  I was 15!  I was in love!!!


Oh, Honeymoon Suite did "wave babies" there, Librarian, remember?  That video was filmed half an hour or so from my hometown of Belleville, Ontario at the Sandbanks!

Gowan!  Man, memories!  I was so focused on NOT being seen at a Gowan concert when I was 17 or so that I avoided some girl's obvious attempts to pick me up by offering to take me to the Gowan show in Toronto!


Oh, and check THIS out:
http://www.80smusiclyrics.com/


----------



## beach_bum (27 Feb 2007)

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> That video was filmed half an hour or so from my hometown of Belleville, Ontario at the Sandbanks!



Ahhh...many a fine summers day spent playing at Sandbanks.   ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Feb 2007)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Ahhh...many a fine summers day spent playing at Sandbanks.   ;D


Ahhh...many a fine summer's day spent leering at Beach_Bums playing at Sandbanks.  ;D


(gotcha)


----------



## ladybugmabj (27 Feb 2007)

OH MY GOD!!  I feel like I"m having some sort of bad trip back to the 80's....highschool and all!!  Bring back memories of free concerts in Victoria Park in London...Gowan, Platinum Blonde, Luba, Glass Tiger...all the "great" up and coming Canadian artists!!    8)

Speaking of Matt Minglewood...March 31 in Petawawa...8pm, at the Legion..tickets $12 advance, or $15 at the door...Listed in tonight's Post.


----------



## medicineman (27 Feb 2007)

vG - what you doing staring at Beach's Bum?

MM


----------



## niner domestic (27 Feb 2007)

My dear Groucho, I'm afraid you've fallen prey to the beastie of assumption.  I lived in the UK for a number of years, was in the RN as a jenny and was married to a fine young Royal Marine from Bearsden.  My grandfather was also from Scotland and I spent my first 19 years as a highland dancer, the last 20 teaching it and 12 years as a piper...so...Easton's accent is not the problem, her voice was.  She had a 2 octave range and everything she sang sounded like it was produced and directed by the same engineers who did the Archies except with more bubble gum.


My mom had a thing for Gowan when he was the front man for Rhinegold - she loved the way he leapt off the stage and something about tight satin pants...ewwww (she had a thing for the fornt man for April Wine and Crowbar too...more ewww and to really annoy us as kids she'd play her Valdy 8 tracks...LOL)


----------



## mistyqueen (28 Feb 2007)

I liked Larry Gowan- Fav tune "your a strange animal".


----------



## sgtdixon (28 Feb 2007)

Its Like some bad trip back to childhood...

Oh well One band left to tick off of myy "I grew Up with and want to see them live" list...and the tickets are pre-ordered and waiting for dispersal to me on saturday for that last one great band.

The Police, June 2nd in Edmonton...


De Do Do Do De Da Da Da...yeaaa


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Feb 2007)

HUGE concert year for me, entertainment budget shot.  Meat Loaf on Mar 4, The Police, and Roger Waters.  That aught to reset my rock clock to about 1982-ish..... ;D


----------



## armyvern (28 Feb 2007)

On the radio on the way home from work tonight:

Soft Cell _Tainted Love_. Although an 80s tune, it stirred up memories of certain maroon shirted guys drinking out of my shoes somewhere in Africa to this one!! Good times. Great memories.


----------



## observor 69 (28 Feb 2007)

I'm a bit late with my contribution, but one of my favorites, Randy Newman "I love LA."

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aANWqzIJ6us


----------



## 284_226 (1 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> On the radio on the way home from work tonight:
> 
> Soft Cell _Tainted Love_. Although an 80s tune, it stirred up memories of certain maroon shirted guys drinking out of my shoes somewhere in Africa to this one!! Good times. Great memories.



Are you referring to the Airborne Reg't and Somalia?


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2007)

284_226 said:
			
		

> Are you referring to the Airborne Reg't and Somalia?



Well Somalia's in Africa, but I'm talking about those maroon t-shirts in Namibia ... 1989.


----------



## 284_226 (1 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Well Somalia's in Africa, but I'm talking about those maroon t-shirts in Namibia ... 1989.



Ahhh...that would make more sense.  

I recalled you hadn't done a tour on ship, and there weren't many log types in Mombasa (Kenya) supporting the Somalia deployment, and the maroon t-shirts made me think of the CAR.  Forgot about Namibia


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2007)

284_226 said:
			
		

> Ahhh...that would make more sense.
> 
> I recalled you hadn't done a tour on ship, and there weren't many log types in Mombasa (Kenya) supporting the Somalia deployment, and the maroon t-shirts made me think of the CAR.  Forgot about Namibia


Well they were CAR t-shirts, they just happened to be in Namibia. As for log types in Mombasa...

There were a whole *LOT* of loggie types in Belet Huen, from 2 Service Bn and Svc Cdo supporting those boys. Few in Mombasa granted, but a whole heck of a lot in Belet Huen. Sadly, I didn't get to go with the rest of my pl and coy as 9er (a CAR guy) was deemed more important.


----------



## Hot Lips (2 Mar 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Nothing said 80's rocker like a mullet and a head band   ;D


 :rofl:
Dear lord...this is just painful...so many horrible visions now...how about mall hair...or the lay on the bed to do up my jeans (both genders)... 8)...and Corey Hart...

HL


----------



## niner domestic (2 Mar 2007)

Two bad things out of the 80s, big hair and shoulder pads.  One good thing, my Doc Martens.


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Mar 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Two bad things out of the 80s, big hair and shoulder pads.  One good thing, my *Doc Martens.*


Those would be TWO good things.  Question, though, is how many piercings?  >


----------



## niner domestic (2 Mar 2007)

And now to completely change that subject...how about those Blue Jays of the 80s..? Or does anyone remember Annie Lennox? That woman has a kick-butt voice.  (see groucho, it's not just about being Scottish, Lennox is, she has an amazing voice, Easton didn't...


----------



## deedster (2 Mar 2007)

Speaking of baseball & Annie Lennox...saw her at Jarry Park in Montreal.  That was after the stupid MLB strike the year the EXPOS were in the running.  Youpiiiieeee!  Anybody remember him?


----------



## medicineman (2 Mar 2007)

Here's a slightly older one that nobody gets right without the songsheet in front of them: http://youtube.com/watch?v=C6AFCJ1dLdg.

And a couple others from the same dudes: http://youtube.com/watch?v=euplbmD0zU4  and for the Bill Murray fans : http://youtube.com/watch?v=JeoGv0x606k.  I know it's a bit further back than the 80's, but oh well.

MM


----------



## KwaiLo (2 Mar 2007)

Theme song for the New Music, a show mentioned a few times above.

As the title of the 'video' says, it isn't a video as they couldn't find one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNDccgakPvo

Pigbag!


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2007)

Speaking of Annie Lennox (just another hottie with short red hair ~ only she's one who CAN sing  ;D )

Can't forget the other short haired girl like I in the years of BIG hair....Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Jungle (3 Mar 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Here's a slightly older one that nobody gets right without the songsheet in front of them: http://youtube.com/watch?v=C6AFCJ1dLdg.
> MM


Is that band AKA ELO (Electric Light Orchestra) ?? 'Cause I may have been wrong for the most part on the last 2 1/2 decades !!!  :-\


----------



## medicineman (4 Mar 2007)

ELO and Manfred Mann aren't the same (last I checked anyway).

Here's a couple of their tunes.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=v35XKZGnEC8&mode=related&search=

http://youtube.com/watch?v=n5tuJ_x0L6s

http://youtube.com/watch?v=H2Ncxw1xfck&mode=related&search=

MM


----------



## proudnurse (4 Mar 2007)

The more I read this thread, the more childhood memories I am getting! I thought I would take some time to share some of my fave's from the 80's also  ;D Here we go! 

The Bangles ~Manic Monday~
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3PXAbw6X44

Def Leppard ~Hysteria~ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6R-LZ25Te0

Friday I'm in Love ~The Cure~ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opK3hPSqXow (early 90's Tune but still one of my fave's in 80's too)

Time After Time ~Cyndi Lauper~
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZYxsUDZQ4Q

Also, Medicine Man, here is some Spinal Tap........I couldn't resist but include a movie clip for ya ;D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhVWJgIzftE

~Rebecca~


----------



## medicineman (4 Mar 2007)

Funny you should mention Manic Monday - heard that a couple of months ago in the weight room one dreary Monday afternoon after school - and almost had a barbell tracheostomy as a result (not your normal weight room music).  And Spinal Tap is always fun.

Here's another blast from the past:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=7z9bPrUark4

MM


----------



## medicineman (5 Mar 2007)

Here's something that got me through a 32 K in Camp Pendleton one lovely March night - couldn't get it out of my head.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdnztnDlA_c

MM


----------



## mistyqueen (5 Mar 2007)

I met this artist in Victoria when I was a teenager. 

Colin James - Just came back. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5lTvnw0vEw

I wish this artist was out in my early 20's this tune says it all. New band. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4JDsWCGCrQ

Remember these songs; Look at the hair back then. LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eEham6yOI4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n6chxpEINs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMwdAc1Dzfg

I still love this tune. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUcBvGscpwo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPJD3qcIL7s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hhfmxg4j0kg&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=258Eutat9hM


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2007)

Well

Although from the 70s, this is the first album I ever owned. Santa brought it to me in '77 when I was a mere 8 years old.

From _The Definitive Collection_:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWnPhMRFB8o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqhpj3lHRbY&mode=related&search=

and my personal favourite:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lzf7dI3T52c&mode=related&search=

Man, do I ever remember beebopping around the PMQ in Lahr dancing up a storm to these tunes. Sunday afternoons spent with my cohorts in the _Disco_ of the Centennial Club while our parents did whatever it was they did there on Sundays. Ahhh Shakira's got nothing on me!!  ;D

If anyone besides me remembers the album jacket, they will understand that this is directly responsible for this girl of the 80s becoming an appreciative _butt girl_.


----------



## NCRCrow (5 Mar 2007)

WOW..

I remember the Disco at the Centennial Club, we used to go there all the time and listen to Abba. 

My Dad was at 4 Svc Bn (MSE OP) and we lived in Area 31 (9-9) from 74-78 and back again later in the 80's.

I also remember the Rod & Gun and the CYC.

Cool...........................


----------



## medicineman (5 Mar 2007)

Hey Vern - I seem to rmember posting those dudes earlier.  Even scarier, when I left Calgary in 95 - they were playing at one of the bars there just before I left town,

Here's another one hit wonder from across the pond: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leMzjdb2WVw

MM


----------



## observor 69 (5 Mar 2007)

Jeez Vern you really got the old memories coming back. I remember walking into a US Army club in Frankfurt in the 60/70's ?, and the cover group on stage was doing this one, Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made For Walking  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSFHPXkhyaY


----------



## 211RadOp (5 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Too funny Scott. I saw Gowan open for Supertramp at the Aitken Centre in Fredericton in 85.



I barely remember that concert. I saw the Beach Boys there with Cat's Can Fly as the opener.


----------



## medicineman (5 Mar 2007)

I know these guys are a tad later than the 80's, but oh well.  They were big on MTV Europe when I was in Yugo in '94.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-x-NNNq5o2w

http://youtube.com/watch?v=j53VGZnW4fU

Weird Al liked the first one so much, he revised it a bit:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YPVbynQaIv4&mode=related&search=

MM


----------



## mistyqueen (5 Mar 2007)

I remember those tunes. 

AWESOME! 

I love this thread.


----------



## observor 69 (5 Mar 2007)

And just because I like it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFGgW-6eW5A


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2007)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> WOW..
> 
> I remember the Disco at the Centennial Club, we used to go there all the time and listen to Abba.
> 
> ...



Hmmm,

We may know each other then. I know there's at least one other poster here who was present when I had to be escorted from the base Theatre during the opening of _Jaws_ as I was freaking out so bad!! Dependant upon your age, our paths may have crossed. I lived in 33.2.8, Langenwinkle. Spent some time at the Rod & Gun, but not much. The CYC, yes I used to stroll down there at lunch from School (it became much better when the BeeGee's ceased to be the mood of the day for music and was replaced by AC DC.

I also have really good memories of the bus coming around the Qs to pick us up for school dances, dropping us _bad apples _off near _Spain_, imbibing, staggering from marketstrasse to the Caserne and then crawling under the back gate behind 'the new gym' to get into the dance in order to avoid my mother, the gate guard!! Actually any gate guards. 

Driving mopeds. Trips to Berlin and other scheduled countries on the double-decker bus for Swim meets. 
Class trips: to Berne (and the tour of the Toberlone choclate factory and all the samples that go with it), Lake Luscerne, Biberweir skiing for the week, Bertchesgarten (where I also spent March breaks skiing), and many others. Best class trip though was the trip to Paris (and from which I got RTUd a day early  ;D ) where Mr. F (a famous teacher!!) wanted to know who was bored (I was) and proceeded to take us to the Styx concert wearing his Birkenstocks!! Geez, all that and not even 14 yet!! 

I also have the requisite photo of me on the log-ride in EuropaPark, Rust, which IIRC I thought was the cats ass at the time. Man, those were the days. Good for the morale of the troops posted there and an absolutely unforgettable experience for their _dependants_. I can still rattle off my fathers (He was a Sup tech ~ FMSU) SIN, rank, name and posn; just in case the crap hit the fan and we dependants had to fly out to the land of safety all on our own.


----------



## 42A (6 Mar 2007)

This is amazine, the "approaching mid-life" club  ;D.  Glad to see I am not the only one who loves the music from back in "the day"  
Now about acid wash jeans ........


----------



## observor 69 (6 Mar 2007)

> I also have the requisite photo of me on the log-ride in EuropaPark, Rust, which IIRC I thought was the cats *** at the time. Man, those were the days. Good for the morale of the troops posted there and an absolutely unforgettable experience for their _dependants_. I can still rattle off my fathers (He was a Sup tech ~ FMSU) SIN, rank, name and posn; just in case the crap hit the fan and we dependants had to fly out to the land of safety all on our own.



OK Vern now ya done it. My wife was a gate guard in Baden, we do have " the requisite photo of me on the log-ride in EuropaPark, Rust.  ' My son did identical  school trips as you describe.  Cheese, chocolate Paris etc.

Boy I guess that's it I am officially "Old."  Guess I'll hobble down to Timmies now!  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (6 Mar 2007)

You think you’re old, when Vern was 8 according to her post I’d been in uniform almost a year. :'(


----------



## GUNS (6 Mar 2007)

You think you're old when--- Vern was 8 according to her post I'd been in uniform almost 10 years.

Anyone else ;D


----------



## SprCForr (9 Mar 2007)

I found a long misplaced mixed tape the other day. 

I had forgotten all about "Strange Advance" and how much I liked the song "Worlds Away".
I wonder if the kids have a blank CD...


----------



## Roy Harding (9 Mar 2007)

GUNS said:
			
		

> You think you're old when--- Vern was 8 according to her post I'd been in uniform almost 10 years.
> 
> Anyone else ;D



Well, I was just heading for Cornwallis that year - so, if I'm OLD - YOU'RE ANCIENT!!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Mar 2007)

Okay, here's my "A" list 80's list:

Killing Moon, Echo and the Bunny Men
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPamefZ0TpA

Cuts You Up, Peter Murphy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwxR6UNitUQ (with cool modern movie clips)

Can You Forgive Her? Pet Shop Boys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laIfJMRREyM  (crazy Final Fantasy clip video)

Lovers In a Dangerous Time, Bare Naked Ladies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ercqDP18ms (lovingly shot in Scarborough, best line ever at 2:48)

Where Is This Love, Payolas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWYDVxIgA0M

Heart Break Beat, Psychedelic Furs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPv0qCg4so8

Send Me An Angel, Real Life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBlVYIbL97g

The Power of Love, Frankie Goes To Hollywood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdnAbtIF3YM (not much of a video)

Small Town Boy, Bronski Beat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raoaZFDSLcc

Word Up, Cameo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKmtsN_gzMM

April Fool, Chalk Circle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2cDsqu91q8

Let It Whip, Dazz Band
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDNFGeTrDxw (goofy video)

Strange Love, Depeche Mode
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjRYifPHPgo

Bad, U2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfYu_kO0w3g

Surfin' on Heroin, Forgotten Rebels
(couldn't find a link)

I Wanna Be A Flintstone, Screaming Blue Messiahs
(gettin' a bit obscure now) 

True Faith, New Order
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcunLqxHDWU (one seriously weird video)

So In Love, Orchestral Manoeuvers In the Dark
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfgyXfOQSJE

True, Spandau Ballet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn_x1zqLj1k

Mad World and Pale Shelter, Tears For Fears
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv9IX2MnOkw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTn4o2Z-vZU
(for some reason the two just always go together)

Go!!! Tones on Tail
(rare song and hard to find)

Melt With You, Modern English
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-9foTvUAj0 (set to a Dr. Who vid) 

Saved By Zero, The Fixx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-9foTvUAj0 (just music)

Yes, I was a bit of an angst-ridden Preppie boy as a teenager.  Hey, we had The Bomb to worry about!  

And just for SprCForr:

Worlds Away, Strange Advance
http://www.strangeadvance.com/Worlds_Away.mpg


----------



## George Wallace (9 Mar 2007)

Ah! (heavy sigh) Germany in the '80's:

"Stop the Cavalry" by Hewie Lewis and the News.

Driving down the Autobahn listening to "Fun, Fun, Fun, on the Autobahn" by Kraftwerk.

Wearing our sun glasses at night on those tank trains (before they all went dry) listening to the tunes of the same name.

Going to concerts and seeing all the big names for only 35 DM.  

Seeing Nena perform "99 Luftballons" live and being grossed out by her armpit hair.  Seeing Nena Hagan live and being scared more than being out on a freaky Halloween night.   ;D  Then knowing that Nana Miscourri (SP) was the third of the "N's" and they were all different, and all three are still alive and well....

Listening to BAUHAUS, SPLIFF, Falco, Hubert Kah, the Klaus Lage Band, Peter Schilling, ixi, Markus, Spider Murphy Gang, Rednex, Trio, Taco and other German Bands.

Listening to Adam Ant, Donald Fagan, Capt. Sensible, Haysi Fantayzee, Musical Youth, Culture Club, The Flirts, Toni Basil, The Mobiles, The Associates, Little Fingers, Dexy's Midnight Runners, Chas and Dave, Pig Bag, Gary Numan, Uriah Heep, Peter Gabriel, the Alan Parsons Project, Jean Michel Jarre, Jethro Tull, and the Clash two or three years before their tunes hit North America.   Joan Jett, Jona Lewie, OMD, Mike Batt, the Eurythmics, Kajagoogoo, Thompson Twins, Madness, the Belle Stars, Aneka, Andy Borg, Depeche Mode, Eddy Grant, the Boomtown Rats, Marianne Faithful, Donald Fagen, Icehouse, Styx, Queen........

Who can forget Wonder Dog and "Ruff Mix"?


----------



## medicineman (9 Mar 2007)

A favorite movie of mine is Grosse Pointe Blank which has an excellent soundtrack with the likes of:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2_3wIeg_r4&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDB-fc4fn9Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdaHCLlBkWU

And a few others I can't seem to find links to as of yet.

MM


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2007)

Hey there was the whole Brat Pack of the 80s movie thing going on...

St Elmo's Fire;
Pretty In Pink;
16 Candles;
Little Darlings;
The Breakfast Club...

Molly Ringwald...cute little red-headed girl!!

Some of the ones I liked the best...

The Colour Purple
Platoon
Prince...Purple Rain
and the ultimate...
9 1/2 Weeks


----------



## medicineman (9 Mar 2007)

Vern, I never took you for a "9 1/2 Weeks" fan... >

Funny you mention Molly Ringworm, oops, Ringwald and 16 Candles and after I brought up Gross Pointe Blank - both John and Joan Cusack were in that flick and got their starts there.  He was one of the power geeks with Anthony Michael Hall and she was the chick in the scoliosis brace who couldn't figure out the water fountain.

MM


----------



## medicineman (9 Mar 2007)

Back to music - try watching Scrubs sometime and a whole pile of weird stuff comes up on episode soundtracks.

These guys have a spot where the song keeps coming back through the whole episode - as one doctor puts it, "...I can't get this song out of my head - it's like a virus..." and I happen to agree: http://youtube.com/watch?v=WY_8woQ-HEA

Here's another with the original video and the Scrubs version from Colin Hay (Men At Work):

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Oy0219vxZj0

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RZ45xrtNnzk

Another from a more recent source, but still a really catchy tune:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=K5Oe1Oc62f0.

MM


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Vern, I never took you for a "9 1/2 Weeks" fan... >


Gee, go figure eh?  ;D


			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> Funny you mention Molly Ringworm, oops, Ringwald and 16 Candles and after I brought up Gross Pointe Blank - both John and Joan Cusack were in that flick and got their starts there.  He was one of the power geeks with Anthony Michael Hall and she was the chick in the scoliosis brace who couldn't figure out the water fountain.


Yeah, your mention of Gross Pointe Blank is what reminded me of the whole Brat Pack movie scene, that's why I brought them up!! Man, I feel OLD!!


----------



## medicineman (9 Mar 2007)

Age is but a state of mind - though my body often tells my mind otherwise  ;D.

MM


----------



## Roy Harding (9 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Gee, go figure eh?  ;DYeah, your mention of Gross Pointe Blank is what reminded me of the whole Brat Pack movie scene, that's why I brought them up!! Man, I feel OLD!!



I'll quote you something from an email I recently received from my Dad (he's 79ish - He'll be 80 in June).  His email was a reply to a flip one I'd sent him regarding me feeling "old" and him being "ancient" - similar to something I posted somewhere on this thread.

[quote author=Roy's Dad]You go ahead, keep getting old. As for me, I refuse.

Love, Dad[/quote]


----------



## Reccesoldier (9 Mar 2007)

> Surfin' on Heroin, Forgotten Rebels


Bomb the Boats
Me Generation
_ _ _ _ me dead 

good times, I thankfully missed the whole "angst ridden preppy boy" thing.  I split my time evenly between punk and metal.
Forgotten Rebels, Randy peters, The Clash, Sex pistols, Ramones, Judas Priest, Black Sabbath, Dio, Van Hallen, Alice Cooper, Ozzy, Quiet Riot... There were plenty more but I was rather "drunk" at the time.  8)


----------



## Journeyman (9 Mar 2007)

Wow.....a lot of you here _are_ old      >


When Vern was 8, I was....did I ever tell you about this time in Cornwallis.....what were we talking about again?   ;D


----------



## medicineman (9 Mar 2007)

To quote Mad Magazine's name for Obi wan Kenobi in the 1970 something edition tehdy did spoofing Star Wars, we're "Oldie van Mouldy's".

MM


----------



## medicineman (9 Mar 2007)

Here's a song the woke me up every morning at 0430 for the time I had my paper route in Vicotria :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHyEsxCx0Gg&mode=related&search=

Happy annoyance to y'all too  ;D.

MM


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2007)

Well, with daylight savings time (!!) coming on Sunday...

here's another one sure to drive everyone nuts...it's sticking in my head already!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BwrtWVMi6o

That preppy guy Zipperhead_Cop will know all the words!! He probably dressed just like old Goeorge Michael way back when too!!


----------



## medicineman (9 Mar 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - stop the mean man's voice  :crybaby:.  It's the Zoolander song!!

Just for that, here's a nasty one from the soundtrack of "Top Secret":

http://youtube.com/watch?v=v-jqEj1Hvnc

Have a nice day  >.

MM


----------



## orange.paint (9 Mar 2007)

What I remember from my childhood.Driving around in our 1979 cordoba.Lying in the back window,eating popeye cigarettes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MimmTdn9314


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2007)

Madonna 80s Megamix:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8AwYGVTqq4

School Years MegaMix:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGZD4zNiksw&mode=related&search=

Bruce Springsteen: (hey the video that launched Courtney Cox of _Friends_ fame...I could have handled getting pulled up onto that stage!!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrNg4nYTC8E

Billy Idol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FJxzjqsdzM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeY7MkCm0c

Eurythmics:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OufZbzsUtIo


My daughter is making me plug this one!! She likes it!! (It's about the 80s...not from it); and the 2nd half is quite funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jlXjRJYil8


----------



## medicineman (9 Mar 2007)

OMG - Vern that last one had parts of a video done by In Living Colour making fun of "Can't Touch This" - the first time I saw that I almost needed Depends.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=d4yKdZE2_fE

MM


----------



## orange.paint (9 Mar 2007)

Carp...cant find the real video.Its funny as heck.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZT0_Btopgo
It never gets old singing it everytime I see A MP....ask my wife lol


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2007)

Da, da da da, da da da
http://youtube.com/watch?v=NEROS1QAmns

The Escape Club  _Wild Wild West_
http://youtube.com/watch?v=VljQK97Ez9E

Great White  _Once Bitten Twice Shy_
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ygqAO6fgNHU

OH yeah!! Jermaine Stewart!! _We Don't Have to Take Our Clothes Off_
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ID_N7rv-iN8&mode=related&search=

Naked Eyes  _Always something there to remind me_
_http://youtube.com/watch?v=Bm78A7ojjaU_

'Til Tuesday  _Voices Carry_
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zInCs634aYw

Timbuk3  _The Future's so bright I gotta Wear Shades_
http://youtube.com/watch?v=3KPhOjF_H3o

Tommy Tutone  _867-5309_
http://youtube.com/watch?v=lqUPApCUt90

And *the* Queen of them all....

Joan Jett & The Blackhearts:
_Crimson & Clover_  http://youtube.com/watch?v=E8t_lfLjOd8
_I Love Rock & Roll_  http://youtube.com/watch?v=_5vne0KpjbY
_Cherry Bomb_   http://youtube.com/watch?v=uW_HCdU-qEY
My daughter's favourite...._Bad Reputation_  http://youtube.com/watch?v=LJYF8jYE6GE&mode=related&search=


----------



## Yrys (9 Mar 2007)

Well, I always knew that I know NOTHING about music,
but this thread has open my eyes further to the amount of thing 
that I know NOTHING about.

Thanks God (and Vern  ) for her  Madonna 80s Megamix
post, at least I recognised some of the names, sight!


----------



## medicineman (9 Mar 2007)

I'm sure everyone remembers Huey Lewis:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MtvmiEpxHRQ

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MNpyoeWAzr8

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z02LHM1kROM

etc.

MM


----------



## medicineman (9 Mar 2007)

This fellow's music spans a cuple of decades - the 80's included -  so I've decided to add him to the montage we've created thus far.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZpRuKyksxks - this one frequently brings a tear to my eye, as it did when I saw him sing it live;

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7MuGGQhnJCY - this one literally spans decades;

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Pf-_RwiiVT0 - this chick dumped him;

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rZ1_M_L_RSI - the one that made him famous;

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lkNsHYJ0Qys ;

I think that should be enough of Billy Joel for now.

MM


----------



## mistyqueen (9 Mar 2007)

How about these?
 Richard Marx- Right Here waiting. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9JDTAqsMNEM

Samatha Fox - Touch Me - This tune was out when I was a teenager. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=wbr2OF550zY

Lita Ford - http://youtube.com/watch?v=6sa-4A7RrP8

BLVD - Far from Over 1988 ( I was 18 when this came out.)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=OVwfBxik2eU

BLVD- Never give up
http://youtube.com/watch?v=kWUCZV9Cy2I&mode=related&search=

ICEHOUSE - Electric Blue (Look at the Mullet on the Lead singer)  I liked the lyrics in this song. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=WBFpWn6AjKk

Howard the Duck: (from the Movie)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=PVb2xZn2gqY

David Bowie Labyrinth (from the movie)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=TEIRAXxQNKY
http://youtube.com/watch?v=NXFbDknu124
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yt2zoY45508&mode=related&search=

St Elmos Fire - John Parr - (man in motion) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=jVf4_WglzWA

The Wraith - Where's the Fire tim Feehan (Australian Artist)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=TdWEKlpIPc8

Stabbing Westward- Save Yourself 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=3URYfX23t5w

Republica - Ready to go.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=BKzXYK2hEws 

The Corrs- The Right Time 1996 - There abouts - I still love this song. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Wi3zbBF-_ZY


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Mar 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I think that should be enough of Billy Joel for now.
> 
> MM



You can have too much Billy Joel?  

How about Robert Plant with Big Log? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ef2FBcjMHY

And you can also never have too much David Bowie, particularly, the Serious Moonlight Tour: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF3SBrLrgmE


----------



## zipperhead_cop (10 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> That preppy guy Zipperhead_Cop will know all the words!! He probably dressed just like old Goeorge Michael way back when too!!



Guilty.  Except my oversized t-shirt said "Choose HESH" on the front and "Choose COAX" on the back.


----------



## medicineman (10 Mar 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You can have to much Billy Joel?



I said for now.

Zip - you should get those T-Shirts copywritten AND then start selling them here or in the sandbox - sure sales would be decent.

MM


----------



## SprCForr (10 Mar 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> ...And just for SprCForr:
> 
> Worlds Away, Strange Advance
> http://www.strangeadvance.com/Worlds_Away.mpg



Thanks amigo!


----------



## TN2IC (15 Mar 2007)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Hated it then, hate it now.  In the Chilliwack JRC the 935s would load about a jillion quarters into the jukebox and play that crap over and over and over and over and ove...That one and Eddie Rabbit "driving My Life Away", AAAAAARRRGGGGGHH!!  We went through a couple of music machines in those days.




Well it's 40 below and I don't give a fuck, 
Got a heater in my truck and I'm off to the rodeo

It's an alla man left and alla man right
Come on you fuckin' dummy get your right step right
Get off stage you god damn goof you know

You piss me off, you fuckin' jerk
You get on my nerves

Here comes Johnny with his pecker in his hand,
He's a one ball man and he's off to the rodeo

It's an alla man left and alla man right
Come on you fuckin' dummy get your right step right
Get off stage you god damn goof you know

You piss me off, you fuckin' jerk
You get on my nerves

Well it's 40 below and I ain't got a truck 
and I don't give a fuck 'cause I'm off to the rodeo

Where it's an alla man left and alla man right
Come on you fuckin' dummy get your right step right
Get off stage you god damn goof you know

You piss me off, you fuckin' jerk
You get on my nervs

Here comes Johnny with his pecker in his hand,
He's a one ball man and he's off to the rodeo

It's an alla man left and alla man right
Come on you fuckin' dummy get your right step right
Get off stage you god damn goof you know

You piss me off, you fuckin' jerk
You get on my nerves 
​


935 All the Way! hehehehe  ;D Now I got a good song to play in the 5 ton.


----------



## niner domestic (15 Mar 2007)

and since Baseball season is just around the corner....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPLfPHap_j0


----------



## Groucho (15 Mar 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> and since Baseball season is just around the corner....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPLfPHap_j0



 Niner domestic that brings back some memories . Watching the Jays


----------



## niner domestic (15 Mar 2007)

Absolutely Groucho...twas one of the few things that helped me remain Canadian while I was in the UK...the Jays and the World Series (that and I was pretty much the only one who could explain American Football when they brought over Monday Night Games to the BBC)


----------



## Groucho (15 Mar 2007)

Now where is  a North American Sports Network (NASN) and I can get Hockey Night In Canada every Saturday Night Of The season! hey will have MLB and if I am lucky the CFL! It is Great to watch a great Canadian and long time support of the CF Don Cherry !


----------



## medicineman (17 Mar 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> and since Baseball season is just around the corner....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPLfPHap_j0



Forgot this one too - http://youtube.com/watch?v=TjMtgxg9FQo

MM


----------



## medicineman (17 Mar 2007)

And while I'm thinking of John Fogerty - 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4zI3M9S_rdU

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SCQ6XmsJ8tE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=p0tjeWNnLnA

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CODGWypHpW4

http://youtube.com/watch?v=e4Qr5Oq3xMc

And of course many others...

MM


----------



## JohnWayne (18 Mar 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Vern - Hoeymoon Suite is playing here in Borden in early March, while we're thinking of "Old people music".
> 
> MM



It's not "old people music" it's Classic Rock. And some of us "young whippersnappers" listen to it too. Oh yeah and I've heard this band before on the radio they're not bad.  ;D "Rock & Roll will never die, because the clients of Rap are thinning out removed by moderatorUuh I can't remember who said that, possibly John Stewart or Stephen Colbert, but it's so perfectly said. Probably Colbert.

Moderator note: Quit with the tasteless comments, last warning.


----------



## Yrys (18 Mar 2007)

(small interlude)



			
				JohnWayne said:
			
		

> It's not "old people music" it's Classic Rock. And some of us "young whippersnappers" listen to it too.



Can anyone give me a defition of whippersnapper? Because Google sure give me some strange links...


----------



## navymich (18 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> (small interlude)
> 
> Can anyone give me a defition of whippersnapper? Because Google sure give me some strange links...



Someone that you want to whip because they always snap (or talk back) to you.  ;D

Just a slang term for a young person, often spoken by old grandfather-likes about a teenager.


----------



## JohnWayne (18 Mar 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Someone that you want to whip because they always snap (or talk back) to you.  ;D
> 
> Just a slang term for a young person, often spoken by old grandfather-likes about a teenager.



It's also a prison term come Valentines but I go into details on this forum. lol.


----------



## mudrecceman (18 Mar 2007)

JohnWayne said:
			
		

> It's also a prison term come Valentines but I go into details on this forum. lol.



Good grief, now..you have been to prison as well? 

Is that where you studied the differences of the Regular and Reserve forces in NATO?

 ;D


----------



## rmacqueen (18 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> (small interlude)
> Can anyone give me a defition of whippersnapper? Because Google sure give me some strange links...



www.dictionary.com whip·per·snap·per
–noun
an unimportant but offensively presumptuous person, esp. a young one.

http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=whippersnapper

1674, apparently a "jingling extension" [OED] of *whip-snapper "a cracker of whips," or perhaps an alteration of snipper-snapper (c.1590). Cf. also late 16c. whipperginnie, a term of abuse for a woman.

Hate to say this, but Google isn't always the answer ;D


----------



## armyvern (18 Mar 2007)

Devo...
_
Whip It_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur8yOqbw5Ik


----------



## TN2IC (18 Mar 2007)

Swifter? hehehehe....  ;D


----------



## Bobby Rico (18 Mar 2007)

Where can I get me one of them Devo hats.


----------



## medicineman (19 Mar 2007)

JohnWayne said:
			
		

> It's not "old people music" it's Classic Rock. And some of us "young whippersnappers" listen to it too. Oh yeah and I've heard this band before on the radio they're not bad.  ;D "Rock & Roll will never die, because the clients of Rap are thinning out removed by moderatorUuh I can't remember who said that, possibly John Stewart or Stephen Colbert, but it's so perfectly said. Probably Colbert.
> 
> Moderator note: Quit with the tasteless comments, last warning.



So now you're calling those of us that were your age back when you weren't even around "Classic" as opposed to "Old People"?  Hard to decide if it's a compliment or if I should take it like you're comparing us to vintage cars...

MM


----------



## rmacqueen (25 Mar 2007)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> Where can I get me one of them Devo hats.



Gardening section at Canadian Tire.  Look in the aisle that has all the flower pots ;D


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2007)

Vanilla Ice:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp-is6S_b_g&NR


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2007)

Snow then: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtILxBszyf8

and more recently: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oAlLvQIKYE


----------



## TCBF (25 Mar 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> So now you're calling those of us that were your age back when you weren't even around "Classic" as opposed to "Old People"?  Hard to decide if it's a compliment or if I should take it like you're comparing us to vintage cars...
> 
> MM



- I need a new muffler...

 :-[


----------



## medicineman (25 Mar 2007)

I know the feeling - I think I need a new compter chip.

MM


----------



## Big Foot (25 Mar 2007)

I don't remember everything listed but man, blast from the past to be sure.


----------



## TN2IC (25 Mar 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - I need a new muffler...
> 
> :-[




I need a dust off.... that's it.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Devo...
> _
> Whip It_


----------



## proudnurse (28 Mar 2007)

Some more great tunes  ;D

Van Morrison ~Into The Mystic~ (someone put the song to underwater sea scenes, kinda neat) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5bwLQ_vH5g

Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell ~Aint No Mountain High Enough~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-UvQYAmbg

Helpless ~Neil Young~ (from the concert movie Last Waltz)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrGOtu3cjp4

Enjoy ~ Rebecca


----------



## Bobby Rico (28 Mar 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nIlFsERnmk

Dare to be Stupid, nuff said.


edit- link correction


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Mar 2007)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=post;topic=57905.195;num_replies=207
> 
> 
> Dare to be Stupid, nuff said.



Is your link meant to be the post reply page?  ???


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Mar 2007)

Well, finally went to 'Youtube'[can't get it at work], I can see I must check this out, as I did not even know that two of my all-time favourite running songs even had a video.[ never been much of a TV watcher]
Camper Van Beethoven - Take The Skinheads Bowling (1985)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDB9oCgVHGw

Mojo Nixon "Elvis Is Everywhere"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gopc3fgnXDw    [seems to stop at various points]


----------



## proudnurse (28 Mar 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Well, finally went to 'Youtube'[can't get it at work], I can see I must check this out, as I did not even know that two of my all-time favourite running songs even had a video.[ never been much of a TV watcher]
> Camper Van Beethoven - Take The Skinheads Bowling (1985)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDB9oCgVHGw
> 
> ...



I'm glad that you found a couple of your fave songs on there too Bruce, one night I got to surfing the Classic Jazz Artists on there too, like Myles Davis and John Coltrane... etc. I could not believe the awesome audio and video for those artists also. When you are on a screen watching a video, I found in the top right hand side or at the bottom of the page. Just type in a "Keyword" as to what you are searching for. It's amazing what you will come up with! 

Rebecca


----------



## Yrys (29 Mar 2007)

Speaking of internet and music, some compilations about rock stars and death...

http://www.av1611.org/rockdead.html


----------



## medicineman (1 Apr 2007)

Someone was asking about ELO awhile back - for you:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_pVihntUEVw (my personal favorite);

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XRJQLzc-bco;

http://youtube.com/watch?v=n5tuJ_x0L6s;

http://youtube.com/watch?v=v35XKZGnEC8;

Enough for now me thinks - these guys are a little long winded  .

MM


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2007)

Thanks MM!!

Man, I haven't seen that Calling America video for...well decades!!

The exploding head immediatley brought back memories of _Rockit_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7dAxvj2mlU


----------



## proudnurse (1 Apr 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Devo...
> _
> Whip It_
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur8yOqbw5Ik



Vern, when I was working last weekend... they always have a "Retro Saturday Night" on the one local radio station here. And I remember that they played this song  ;D I love "Retro Night" on the radio. Those songs always bring back great memories. I miss the 80's sometimes  8)

~Rebecca


----------



## medicineman (2 Apr 2007)

Vern,

That video reminded me of the videos of the seizures we got to watch in neurology a couple of weeks ago.  Was pretty creapy too.

Speaking of paranoid creapy, remember this Michael Jackson wannabe?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=S3jteZev-nY

MM


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Snow then: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtILxBszyf8



HAH!  Snow.  I kicked that clown out of my mall back in my security guard days.  He was the first (and not the last) to accuse me of picking on him because he was white.


----------



## medicineman (3 Apr 2007)

Just found something else - another one hit wonder, just for fans of "The 40 year old virgin":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49dOPzrsuVI&NR=1;

and a more modern version : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otegfHkI4v4&mode=related&search=

MM


----------



## rmacqueen (7 Apr 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Just found something else - another one hit wonder, just for fans of "The 40 year old virgin":


Have to disagree, Asia was more than a one hit wonder.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6GhodMhcik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTMJamacqA8

How about some really obscure?  Who remembers or even heard of these?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdOnfMUoD4Y

or these guys? (whose lead singer has a connection to a much better known Australian heavy metal band from the same time period)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_GqLMrwT-M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gK4Spx-mCNQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1_yJi9ihJw


----------



## gaspasser (7 Apr 2007)

Oh my...this site is full of us old folks.  Hard to believe it's been almost 27 years since all that "great" music.  I loaded up CDs with that stuff when I got bored, sort of regretting the waste of CDs, but it brought back tons of teenage memories.
And, now, to end the dance..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaQCirSxnvg
THOSE were goooood days, eh Vern?
 :warstory:


----------



## rmacqueen (7 Apr 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Oh my...this site is full of us old folks.  Hard to believe it's been almost 27 years since all that "great" music.  I loaded up CDs with that stuff when I got bored, sort of regretting the waste of CDs, but it brought back tons of teenage memories.
> And, now, to end the dance..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaQCirSxnvg
> THOSE were goooood days, eh Vern?
> :warstory:


Just to date myself, here is the actual video from the movie "The Song Remains The Same", which I saw in the theatre.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7604493165355598869&q


----------



## medicineman (8 Apr 2007)

rmacqueen I stand corrected.

Here's some April Wine (appropriate given the month  :).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7TMnFJvo_M&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxkuxqW9YWw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut-9Xnnw6kE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbJfY9EBQLw and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sH6nQLszk-E (Pt 2)

MM


----------



## medicineman (21 Apr 2007)

I haven't been here for a bit - found some lost souls from the 70's with homedone youtube videos.  A couple are from movie soundtracks, and a couple you just might recognize from elsewhere.

The Original Caste:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yI9rwH4lDDk ;

http://youtube.com/watch?v=575z2unlYa4 ;

For the "Kelly's Heroes" fans:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0MkrJtSN3Ek

And " The Wild Geese" fans:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jAKeXHD6v8M

MM


----------



## proudnurse (23 Apr 2007)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Just to date myself, here is the actual video from the movie "The Song Remains The Same", which I saw in the theatre.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7604493165355598869&q



I'm listening to this one now  Although, I didn't see it in the theatre, I have watched it several times on Video. It's one of my fave concerts on film. Thanks!   

~Rebecca


----------

